# Boo 22 weeks old



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Few pics of Boo today, he's 22 weeks old and quite lanky and long! Is this the stage some refer to as puppy uglies?! He's like an awkward teenager lol bless him.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

oh my! how time flies, is he really 22weeks already!
Aww I think this stage is adorable for long coats, fluffy ears but smooth on body.
He looks so handsome, I love the first picture.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He is growing up to be one handsome little guy! I can't believe he will soon be 6 months old- that's crazy. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! I know time is flying! He was only tiny for a few weeks, it really does fly by  
He looks quite big in those pics, cos he appears so long, but he's still small, just a bit taller and lanky! He's very skinny too even though he eats well.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi boo!! I miss you and ur sisters!! I can't believe how fast the time has flown! Leo will be 1 year old in about one month!
Ur such a handsome little man! Please ask mommy to post pics of sugar and spice too! Hope all is well! Xox


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> Thanks guys! I know time is flying! He was only tiny for a few weeks, it really does fly by
> He looks quite big in those pics, cos he appears so long, but he's still small, just a bit taller and lanky! He's very skinny too even though he eats well.


Toby grew the same way, tall and lanky. And he was sooo skinny even though I fed him ZP and he ate a ton. About two months ago, right around his 1st birthday, he started to fill out a bit. I guess it's just the way he grew. I'm sure it will be the same thing for sweet Boo! 

Now, where's my Sugar and Spice and everything nice please??!?!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree, Noah is still so lanky and skinny atm and I'm pretty sure I feed more than reccomended on raw haha.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Awwww I think he is getting more handsome! I love his fluffy ears


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol sorry guys, I will try get some nice pics of the girls tomorrow and post them too  

Ye Sugar was skinny up until a year old, she's filled out now, but she was never lanky, she stayed short and compact. 
Maybe it's more boys that are lanky?! Though it's prob just diff dogs shapes! Was hoping he was gonna fill out sooner than a year old, he's gonna be a lanky wee man for a while yet then lol! Can't wait to see him fully grown, then ill want him to be a puppy again haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Boo, you are just too cute!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think he's absolutely beautiful! I've missed seeing you around


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww little Boo, I've missed that little pink nose. Nice to see you again.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww what a cutie pie! Love that in between coat stage...they're so unique looking. It's awesome seeing them "transform".


----------



## ValerieZ84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hes cute... loving the 'beauty mark' near his lip


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awwww he's adorable..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone  

He's a lovely wee man, it's still a bit strange having a boy tho, question for male owners, do u trim the hair on his peepee or leave it? After he's been out to toilet it's still wet so just wondering wat others do! If anything?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

SugarChi said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> He's a lovely wee man, it's still a bit strange having a boy tho, question for male owners, do u trim the hair on his peepee or leave it? After he's been out to toilet it's still wet so just wondering wat others do! If anything?


I have the groomer who trims the boys' nails trim Leo's paw fur, butt fur, and peeper fur too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww Boo is so cute!!! I love the fuzzy ears and how lean and tall he is in the pictures he looks so adorable.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I have the groomer who trims the boys' nails trim Leo's paw fur, butt fur, and peeper fur too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh so people do trim it?? I heard before that that hair helps them to aim their pee though, have u had any problems with it being trimmed?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

SugarChi said:


> Oh so people do trim it?? I heard before that that hair helps them to aim their pee though, have u had any problems with it being trimmed?


They trim it with clippers but not all the way down. Leo's was getting so long when he was a puppy that it would almost touch the floor. So it still acts as a little spout to help the potty flow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I never thought about the peeper fur. Prince never seems wet after peeing although he has fur there. I do trim the fur around the paws on both of them. I just like their feet more clean cur. The breeder I got mine from liked furry feet!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Boo is so handsome!

Pico is also 22 weeks, and he's also all legs and skinniness. I figure he'll fill out over the next year or so.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

What an angel!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't think he's ugly at all! He's adorable!


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

"Puppy _uglies_"?!? Maybe he looks a little funny, but he's cute!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I think he is beautiful (handsome)! My husband and I was talking about Ike being so long last night and his legs seem long, they grow up way too fast.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

EEK those are the CUTEST "puppy uglies" I've ever seen lol!! I remember when Kahlua went through her "teenage" time. The little wispies by the ears, all the fringes start growing out. I think it's adorable!! <3


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol thanks everyone! I just remember ppl on here talking about the "puppy ugly" stage where they are kinda lanky looking and I think he's at it! Still a cutie tho


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww, Boo is still so cute.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I love the puppy gangly stage where everything seems too big for their body! Too cute.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my gosh he is adorable


----------

